# Can a traumatic event change your personality?



## paccplayer11

Like the title said. I dont know if I was always an entp but i know i changed dramatically when something happened to me when to me when i was still a kid. but yeah discuss.


----------



## Zerosum

I think there is an argument that serious trama could cause a personality shift, however I would doubt that it would be a drastic change. 

For example, When I was a kid, I was incredibly extroverted and was friends with practically everyone. My parents would drop me off to a friends house where I would stay and then the next night to another friends, id rarely be home of weekends. I would spend as much time as I could playing with the neighbours children and childhood was incredibly social. However when I was on a school trip during grade 5 (10 years old), I was food poisoned and spent most of that trip by myself in a hospital room that was blackened (power shortages for a week). I never went on a school trip again and found myself starting to get homesick whenever I would go stay at other kids houses. This period of my life (early to mid teens) basically forced me to develop my "I" and "T" sides, which has helped transformed me to the person I am today,possessing a close proximity to the E/I & F/T spectrum. 

That being said I think its not just trauma that makes you who you are, but rather the subjective experiences which you encounter all the time and the ways you need to adapt to these situations. I ascribe myself to the theory of nurture rather than nature in these kind of things and would argue that we are reactive to our environments / upbringings. 

Finally, I think trama for the majority is temporary and drives us to seek safety and the known. So Maybe this would swell some introverted / enneagram 6 numbers? Idk?

(thrown a ton of shit at the wall.. But its late and so please excuse any gramatical errors.. Im looking at you INTPs....)


----------



## ninacheburashka

Yes, certainly. In my opinion, anyway.

There is a study about how brain damage is can be a contributing factor of becoming a serial killer. Article about it here:Can a brain injury cause someone to become a serial killer? - Curiosity

Quite interesting.


----------



## RaidenPrime

Having grown up with an alcoholic father, having a brain injury, being hit by a car, struggling with lyme disease, past fucked up fiances - I really think during the time it took to help get better, I was INTJ. I always scored INTJ ever since I took the MBTI. I was in a lot of pain so I just withdrew from the world and focused inwards, using myself as my own source of strength.


----------



## Ace Face

You certainly don't feel like yourself after a traumatic experience. I've been there. For almost four years... four fucking years, I was experiencing the repercussions of some things that happened in my life. I was wayyy low, but was fighting my way out hard. Had I not fought so hard to come out on the other side, God knows how long it would have taken me. 

When it comes to personality typing and trauma, things can get hazy. I applied who I was as a result of the trauma to some of the test questions as opposed applying the knowledge of who I had always been before the shit went down... who I really was. It can get confusing, and sometimes, it's difficult to remember who you were and how things were before. Sometimes, people don't find themselves again because either faith, forgiveness, or closure was never restored. Regaining focus and finding your direction can be tough. It can be scary to make yourself vulnerable after a trauma. I'll tell you what though, there's nothing quite as empowering as facing a fear. 

In any case, be mindful of who you were before the trauma(s) when looking to discover your personality type.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

I think it's possible. Taking tests, I always scored as INTP, and it suited me because of my introverted behavior, but analyzing the past, I grew more and more convinced that I used to be an ENTP. I believe a trauma can cause some kind of disorder in some of the cognitive functions. Even though I think I was an ENTP, I can't call myself one now, at least not until I've completely gotten over the trauma and fixed myself. Only after a while I can make objective judgements about my real personality type.


----------



## devoid

I've had quite a lot of traumatic events during my short life, many occurring repeatedly over a long period of time. I've come to realize that I know exactly what type I am (ENTP) but almost everyone on PerC is convinced I'm wrong about it because of their lack of similar experiences. If you feel like you know who you are, you're probably right.


----------



## scorpion

not your true MBTI no. What probably happened with you is some junk went down and made a "thinker" of you but then that wouldn't be your true true type. if ya know what i mean?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Hmmm... Interesting idea.

I think flashbacks, and things like PTSD or other anxiety disorders can definitely cause us to exhibits behaviors we normally wouldn't. But I don't think it necessarily changes one's personality.

In a way, I think the way an individual reacts to trauma can reveal elements of one's personality. Everyone reacts differently. How you react is individual to you.


----------



## Nastorm

Yes, your personality can change after a traumatic event. I'm not sure about the MB type or the functions though.


----------



## akaskar

My friend lost his dad in the childhood (when he was like 11 :sad: ). He was very outgoing before that, but later my friends and I had trouble getting him to go out with us. Not right after the event, but in one-two years.


----------



## petite libellule

Zerosum said:


> I think there is an argument that serious trauma could cause a personality shift, however I would doubt that it would be a drastic change.


I kinda agree. I think it might shape your character more than anything else. But I don't think it would alter the persons personality on a fundamental level. But the persons propensity to cope with it might have to do with temperament (mbti) type. I think the persons social support system might nurture or inhibit that persons strengths or capacities to deal with the situation as well.


----------



## petite libellule

scorpion said:


> not your true MBTI no. What probably happened with you is some junk went down and made a "thinker" of you but then that wouldn't be your true true type. if ya know what i mean?


Ya. What he said. Lol!!! 

*my previous post too complicated* :frustrating:


----------



## bluekitdon

I have tested differently after periods of trauma, but then reverted back. So yes, I would say it is possible to at least temporarily change your personality. Not so sure about a permanent change.


----------



## Zerosum

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I kinda agree. I think it might shape your character more than anything else. But I don't think it would alter the persons personality on a fundamental level. But the persons propensity to cope with it might have to do with temperament (mbti) type. I think the persons social support system might nurture or inhibit that persons strengths or capacities to deal with the situation as well.


I think generally people experience post trauma in a very similar way, which is to seek security and try to rebuild themselves. That being said, I know of a couple who were mega extroverted, friendly etc and after experiencing large trauma (car accident) have basically become very introverted and cynical even years after the accident. I guess my argument would be, that if tested/observed previously, there personality types would be considerably different. That being said, maybe they are in an unhealthy version of themselves, however they will never be the same people again.

But the support system wasn't something I considered and think it is definitely a good point.


----------



## petite libellule

Zerosum said:


> But the support system wasn't something I considered and think it is definitely a good point.


yeah I don't think you can just become introverted. I don't think it works that way at all. So I would think it's more of a matter of issues to be dealt with. and absolutely the social support system plays into that. it's their job to find it if they have to though. That is part of the problem with trauma as a whole. It takes a battle behind the forehead so to speak.

for me, as I'm older and more balanced I am more confident socially but that doesn't mean I'm extroverted. I go long periods of time without touching base with people and will pick up where I left off. I don't really need validation that I'm still a friend so long as we parted on happy terms. I've lost a few extroverted friends by going too long before "catching up". but those hang outs of catch up talks are draining. And I tend to keep my every day touch base people to a handful. I just can't handle more than that. That is the introvert part. social interaction is draining. but enjoyable. I do talk a lot too which throws people. But if it's a crowd, no. So I guess I agree it changes the personality as in the character of the person (being the experiences we have and our choice of reaction to preceding events) etc. 

sorry. This was rambly


----------



## yet another intj

I remember that I temporarily transformed into an INFJ after a nervous breakdown accompanied by a mild panic attack. My test results are still unstable. I think that I was born as an INFJ and raised to be an INTJ. As a result, I'm a geek who suck at mathematics and apathetic yet emotionally fragile under stress.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

The death of my grandfather back in 2000 really hit me hard. To this day, I still have dreams with him. He was my buddy, we got along very well.

I think the whole ordeal emotionally hardened me. I never grieved so hard in my life. It was constant stream of tears for about a week. To this day, the very thought of him brings tears to my eyes. He was a very jolly guy and I could get away with murder when I was with him. But now, I've grown a little desensitized because of it. I can point to 3 life events that (I think) made me an INTJ. His death is one of those events.


----------



## The Alternate

Yes. Another thing is I think people are capable of self-inception... if there is enough incentive/fear driving something, people can put in the effort to change or will be forced. And when in a truly vulnerable state, ideas and actions are magnified. You can be more "receptive", where things stick longer and have more personal impact. I see it as a parallel to DNA mutation.


----------



## PyrLove

I don't think emotional trauma changes your core personality (i.e., your cognitive functions); it changes your behaviors and reactions. It can make you less confident, less trusting, less adventurous; it can rewrite your internal monologues; painful associations can make you stop enjoying things you used to love. It does not change how you perceive and process information, only what you do with the result.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

This might get a little steampunk, but I'm going for it. Thought experiment time:

Imagine your brain, with cogs, levers moving to and fro, and 4 pipes. These are your MBTI cognitive functions, and everything is flowing like a perfectly oiled machine. Thoughts are clear, emotions are as they should and life is peachy. Imagine trauma, anxiety, and whatever nasty we experience as pollutants. Pipes become clogged, backwash and their contents become toxic. Others remain unaffected. Mechanical parts break down from overheating and friction; and other components, hidden beneath the surface become prominent.

The question remains: can the damage be repaired?

I think trauma can change you. Forever. But, it doesn't have to be so. Everything depends on the intensity of the experience, when it took place in your personal development, how well did you know yourself before said even, and how much you identify with your pre-traumatic self. Without disclosing any personal details, I do occasionally suffer flashbacks. Sometimes when I let my mind wander and think certain thoughts I start to hyperventilate, get angry, and become consumed violent thoughts. Other times, I feel compelled to just start running.


----------



## Zelbess

SputnikExperiment said:


> This might get a little steampunk, but I'm going for it. Thought experiment time:
> 
> Imagine your brain, with cogs, levers moving to and fro, and 4 pipes. These are your MBTI cognitive functions, and everything is flowing like a perfectly oiled machine. Thoughts are clear, emotions are as they should and life is peachy. Imagine trauma, anxiety, and whatever nasty we experience as pollutants. Pipes become clogged, backwash and their contents become toxic. Others remain unaffected. Mechanical parts break down from overheating and friction; and other components, hidden beneath the surface become prominent.
> 
> The question remains: can the damage be repaired?
> 
> I think trauma can change you. Forever. But, it doesn't have to be so. Everything depends on the intensity of the experience, when it took place in your personal development, how well did you know yourself before said even, and how much you identify with your pre-traumatic self. Without disclosing any personal details, I do occasionally suffer flashbacks. Sometimes when I let my mind wander and think certain thoughts I start to hyperventilate, get angry, and become consumed violent thoughts. Other times, I feel compelled to just start running.


Going with your analogy - I think the trauma can be repaired, but it's never again like the original mechanism. There's some patch or additional valve or extension tube or lever that helps repair - or perhaps even work around - the damage, but it's never the same as it originally was. Whether this is better or worse is totally subjective, and up to the person. (Some people can really flourish after their traumas!) But I know for me personally, the traumas in my life have probably contributed a lot to my type 6w5 Enneagram type, and my intense craving for stability and security.


----------



## noname42

Humans, just like any species are adaptive to our environment and to life circumstances. Under certain conditions we could things we've never DREAMED of doing. What I'm trying to say here is that life(or a traumatic event) can change us beyond MBTI logic, some things happen in life that force us to change and become something that we are not (whether its positive or negative)

Conclusion: Yes , our personality does change


----------



## Phantomhive

You are you. Throughout the years you become more or less of who you are, but it never changes your true self.


----------



## Make It So

Accidentally shooting part of your frontal lobe can do that too.


----------



## Hitsuji

I had an interesting trauma that's responsible for my mystaping. I came here just to watch if it's important haha

I'm sure I was an ENFJ, no doubt, but someday I was betrayed by my best friend (an INFJ but maybe a psychopat, I don't know how to write that lol), that changed everything. Everyone trust in me and I was able to trust in everyone, whenever it is, but I know all the school, and everyone's secrets. She, using my name, spread the secrets slowly, mixed with lies. I thought everyone will trust me, but for my surprise, anyone, even my family trusted me. I felt alone and betrayed by everyone, because I always trusted them, was very hard to find a reason to continue.
After that I just feel unable to connect with people, to have true friends, people I really want to be with. I'm a kind of INFP today, I'm not sure about my type, but surely this trauma changed me deeper.


----------



## X A N A

I scored as an INFP in high school, but I don't think you have a fully developed mind until about age 25. So expect changes until then. 

I think trauma forces you to use functions out of nessecity, rather than preference. Then continue to develop them through your life. Causing your brain to grow divergent of your natural preferences. Possibly overcoming them. But if you tried to develop these natural preferences though, it should come easier and naturally.

INFP isnt my true type, because I developed it due to my abusive parents. I was neglected, my needs ignored, my opinions crushed, and I associated talking with hurting others, and I dealt with that by rejecting them internally. Cutting out my desire for affection and attention and I became internally focused. I focused on self improvement when it came to home life. But at school, That is were I sought attention next. Tolerating everyone around me, being selfless and kind and gardering the attention I was deprived of for my whole life. The problem was, I neglected my other needs and let people take advantage of me. I had friends, but it was shallow and fake, but needed to not go crazy. 

I clung to that shitty way of living for many years, while also being an escapist. When I was finally an adult, and on my own. I tossed it aside and discovered my true self. It was honestly like the dams of my consciousness exploded with realization and I did a 180 with my personality. I became assertive, cold, aggressive, driven etc. I pushed back, and established myself. Since then, I have been recovering from my oppression. Im not quite over it, but I am close enough.


----------

